
Former congressman confirms he offered to broker pardon for Assange - smacktoward
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2020/02/former-congressman-confirms-he-offered-to-broker-pardon-for-assange/
======
IXxXI
Common sense says: republicans would NEVER go to a democrat like Rohrabacher
for a sensitive job like this.

------
FactolSarin
Remember, it's important to not discuss politics on Hacker News. Politics
being things like "Is the current government threatening to put people in
prison if they don't do them political favors?"

You know, just politics.

